# what kind of Raleigh is this and what is a good $ amount i can get for it?



## dhayes (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## clunker (Apr 28, 2015)

*$*



dhayes said:


> View attachment 211717View attachment 211718




I cant make out the model, but stem shifters and the horizontal brake levers usually indicate lower quality road bikes. On top of that, it looks like a pretty large frame.


----------



## dhayes (Apr 29, 2015)

Yea it is pretty large. It says Super record on the top bar


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Per forum rules to post in the sell section you need to put a price on it and the location. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Per forum rules to post in the sell section you need to put a price on it and the location. V/r Shawn




i think he is just asking for advice on what is a good price.

@dhayes - i dont think much honestly.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think your bike is going to date to 1980-82, but don't have a specific catalog.  
The Record and Grand Prix of that era used the same TI carbon-manganese steel straight-gauge tubing.  Heavy, but better frames than they're often treated by Reynolds and Columbus fans - they're not gas pipe, they're actually comparable in strength and identical in weight to 531 straight gauge used in the Super Course.  
Some people, especially us long-limbers, look for these 25" frames to build into touring bikes.  Touring would also like those stem shifters.  
The bike is all too stock, likely has steel rims, clearly has the stock steel-pan saddle, which says the bike probably didn't get ridden much, because these saddles are much hated by all.  
You likely have one of the last bikes not made in Malaysia.  Check here for the s/n details, but you should be able to identify where it was made, I'm guessing Nottingham, Worksop, or Holland (Gazelle).  Canada is also possible.  
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html#19731982
The Raleigh name will probably get you $100 on that bike.  

here's how my old Grand Prix has ended up - it's a reliable Rando and utility bike - fits me like a glove and rides beautifully


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2015)

I would think about $100.Check on Bike Forums.It is all road bikes.


----------



## dhayes (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey thank you all for the info. Sorry I posted in the wrong area. Take care.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2015)

you're welcome



vincev said:


> I would think about $100.Check on Bike Forums.It is all road bikes.



Vince, I'm curious about the editorial, it's appeared more than once recently.  
Do you believe bike boom sport-touring bikes are off-topic for this forum?  They don't fit on Classic Rendevous, because those are all racing bikes, and you can't call this bike a racing bike.  
This seems like the one forum where they're appreciated.  


I did find this relevant post on bike forums, confirming the date and Raleigh/Suntour components.  
http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/258809-what-made-raleigh-super-record-super.html 


> 1980 Super Record: "Light weight" high-tensile steel frame and fork (some other models are listed as 20-30, so this is a different grade of steel); Raleigh alloy cp brakes; Raleigh/SR alloy crankset; 27" steel rims and Raleigh-labeled large flange hubs; Raleigh/Sun Tour 7GT RD and Compe V FD. It's about a pound lighter than the '79 Record.



 no, it's the same grade of steel
there's some confusion (and unnecessary dumping) on the thread about the TI 20-30 C-Mn tubing, but that would a be a product of Raleigh's parent company in UK.  
I'd appreciate if you'd post the serial number (not the whole thing, but first 3 or 4 alphanumerics) so we can find where your bike was made.

http://velospace.org/node/6744 - great photo here, but he's missed the year by a couple, because Record but not Super Record is listed in '78 catalog http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/1978-Catalog-Cover.jpg


----------

